# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Пожалуйста,нужен SLIC 2.1 на ASUS P8H61

## Potemkin_777

Здравствуйте,помогите пожалуйста модифицировать BIOS, для удобства описания проблемы привожу данные ниже:

1.Материнская плата: ASUS P8H61 (Socket LGA 1155)
2.Версия BIOS: P8H61-ASUS-0405.ROM
3.Тип BIOS: "AMI"(так кажет AIDA) но с "EFI BIOS"(указано на коробке)
4.Интегрировать Slic 2.1 ASUS
5.Ссылку не получается дать, на сайте асус суппорта все на яве видимо? вот родной биос с обменника (я загрузил туда) http://files.mail.ru/8VLWA7
6.Дамп ACPI: http://files.mail.ru/NCC7ZL

Пробовал модифицировать фениксом, биос получил со сликом 2.1 но без OEM таблиц, как быть?

_Добавлено через 23 часа 17 минут 6 секунд_
биос уже нашел, точнее мне нашли на другом ресурсе, если надо могу выслать, причем ответили на форуме оперативно, гдето через мин 20, а не как у вас, двое суток ни одного ответа

----------

